# Dinosaur Miniatures



## mac1504 (Feb 26, 2003)

If you like dinosaur figures than you might want to check out these guys:

You can find more information at: 
www.100kingdoms.com/main.cfm


----------



## mac1504 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Triceratops*

Here is a triceratops, known as the Ceran Champion.


----------



## mac1504 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Ankylon Brawlers*

These guys are modeled after the Ankylosaurus.


----------



## mac1504 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Avimus Archers*

Based on the Avimimus dinosaur.

All of these miniatures were sculpted by Jason Weibe.


----------

